# Tipping Window Installers?



## 3kids4me (Mar 25, 2011)

There are varying opinions on the internet so I wanted to get the opinions of folks here.

Would you tip window installers and if so, how much?

Thank you!!


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm cheap...Depending on how long it took(Big bay window or just a double hung) and how many people it took to do it....I'll usually throw them enough money to buy them lunch


----------



## Elan (Mar 25, 2011)

As with most service providers, I don't tip unless they do things that are exemplary or perform additional services beyond those that are billed.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 25, 2011)

No one tips construction workers. Making or buying them lunch makes them uncomfortable as well. Would you tip the checker at Walmart ?

The best thing to do if you enjoyed the work process is to give them a good reference to their boss.


----------



## cgeidl (Mar 25, 2011)

*No*

No.I thought your title meant the installers were drinking. At the rates charged we never tip service personnel as they make more than we ever did.


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 25, 2011)

easyrider said:


> No one tips construction workers. Making or buying them lunch makes them uncomfortable as well. Would you tip the checker at Walmart ?
> 
> The best thing to do if you enjoyed the work process is to give them a good reference to their boss.


 


cgeidl said:


> No.... At the rates charged we never tip service personnel as they make more than we ever did.


I agree with this.


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 25, 2011)

With all the computer topics on TUG recently I thought you were referring to Microsoft Windows.  This made the title of the thread very confusing.  Glad I looked to see what it was all about.  Regardless, I wouldn't tip the window installers.

tlwmkw


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Mar 26, 2011)

tlwmkw said:


> With all the computer topics on TUG recently I thought you were referring to Microsoft Windows.  This made the title of the thread very confusing.  Glad I looked to see what it was all about.  Regardless, I wouldn't tip the window installers.
> 
> tlwmkw



In my experience Windows basically is self-installed.  Once down loaded an automatic installer begins its job.    I definitely would not tip the windows "installer".  I am totally not confused on this point.


----------



## rosebud5 (Mar 26, 2011)

No tips from me. I'm sure they are paid well.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 26, 2011)

3kids4me said:


> There are varying opinions on the internet so I wanted to get the opinions of folks here.
> 
> Would you tip window installers and if so, how much?
> 
> Thank you!!



Why? Why is it everyone in America thinks they need to tip or be tipped? My rule of thumb is, if they make less than minimum wage, I'll tip. Otherwise they've contracted for amount they'll accept for the services they preform. I would not be tipping general contract labor. I'm paying them the asking price and the laborers are working for the wage they've accepted.


----------



## stevedmatt (Mar 26, 2011)

easyrider said:


> No one tips construction workers. Making or buying them lunch makes them uncomfortable as well. Would you tip the checker at Walmart ?
> 
> The best thing to do if you enjoyed the work process is to give them a good reference to their boss.



I agree with not tipping, but I always offer a beverage or to order them lunch. The checker at Walmart has a better chance (if I shopped there) of getting tipped from me since he/she is only making minimum wage.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Mar 27, 2011)

*Always tip your surgeon*

I always make a point of tipping my surgeon.  Half of the promised tip up front the other half if I survive the surgery.


----------



## Icc5 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Why*



3kids4me said:


> There are varying opinions on the internet so I wanted to get the opinions of folks here.
> 
> Would you tip window installers and if so, how much?
> 
> Thank you!!



Are they special?  Do you tip everyone?  Where I work we are not allowed to take tips and can be fired if we do and our wages certainly aren't even average so I am careful about who I tip.
We did tip our carpet installer only because him and his helpers were afraid of us ruining the carpet when we had to move the player piano back onto the carpet so they helped us.  I gave them an extra $40 for lunch and our carpet looks great and the piano is right where we wanted it.
Bart


----------



## Tia (Mar 27, 2011)

pgnewarkboy said:


> I always make a point of tipping my surgeon.  Half of the promised tip up front the other half if I survive the surgery.



  your not serious right?


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Mar 28, 2011)

Tia said:


> your not serious right?



I am not serious most of the time.    Maybe tipping your surgeon is really a good idea!


----------



## Tia (Mar 28, 2011)

pgnewarkboy said:


> I am not serious most of the time.    Maybe tipping your surgeon is really a good idea!



Okay gottcha


----------

